# Anybody wanna HOOKUP for a wadefishing trip to the HOUSTON/GALVESTON AREA?



## Papa Chops' (Austin Tx) (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Everybody,

I'm thinking about heading to the Houston/ Galveston area to do some fishing, but without a boat or a yak I'm pretty much limited to Pier/Jetty/ or Wade Fishing. Does anybody from the Austin area want to HOOKUP for a quick trip? Hit me up and let me know, my dates are flexible, but I am looking to go sooner than later.

512.294.3155 or [email protected]

Keep Austin Fishing,

PC
Male/ 29yrs/ Married/ 
Veteran (USMC)


----------



## rougueD (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Bro,
Im a guide and run in the Galveston Bay complex. I fish from a 25 Explorer Flatsmaster. Skinny boat and gets in the very skinny water. My website is rogueoutdooradventures.com

Give me a call and Ill cut you a deal if your interested. Numbers on the site.

Capt. Dave


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm way older(65), but wade fish frequently in the area you mentioned. I live in New Waverly now, so a good 70+miles for me anymore. Ex-corpsman attached to the Marines in the Viet Nam affair! Anyway, not really interested until after the winds and cool weather dies down for sure.....then we have option of surf all the way to Freeport and shore on Pelican Island or over on High Island. JT 409-381-0128
PS...I have a large boat for inshore or offshore to 50 or so miles, but awful big to lug back and forth, so I haven't been.


----------

